# Gloves



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm looking for some gloves that are cheap and work well.


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

I have always found Da Kine ones good


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

burton has also good gloves , not to expensive , warm , comfy and you don't get sweaty hands in them


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Ripzone gloves - finger padding, Thinsulate, Hipora liner, SoftForSnot, goggle squeegee wipe, hand warmer pocket. Technically an over glove, but the gauntlet fits pretty tight like an under glove.

$18 haha.

This doesn't help you at all.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I got some orange Sirius gloves from Dick's for $40. They haven't let me down yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't seem to find orange sirius gloves


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Dude, you can get Burton or Dakine gloves for $40. I have Burton, Dakine, and Oakley gloves. All rock! But for your money, I'm gonna have to say Dakine FTW ( that means For The Win, I'm so dope)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

^^^ P.S. (that means post script) Stay glued to Whiskeymilitia.com , Steepandcheap.com , and Tramdock.com. Gloves have been poppin' up like zits.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

is it better to have fingered gloves or the whole four fingers it one part of the glove?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

It's a matter of preference. Some say that mittens keep your fingers warmer because the heat radiates. I personally don't like the feeling of not having any dexterity. Grenade makes a three fingered glove to appease both sides of the fence.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought REI gloves last winter that have a removable inner thinsulate glove, that you can also use separately and a squeegee wiper on each hand as well. they were kind of pricey but they're super warm and durable.


----------

